
'Lobbyconners' crash tech conferences to schmooze, cut deals - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/10/14/MNKJSL3GM.DTL
======
adrianwaj
Just shows the conferences are too expensive.

~~~
pg
The purpose of conferences like these is to extract money from big companies.
They're the social analogue of buying MS Exchange, or hiring people through
headhunters. Early stage startups should never pay thousands of dollars to go
to conferences.

